# I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. . .



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I keep telling myself I don't need another goat. . . but one of the breeders I got my Saada doeling from earlier in the year sent me an email. . . 

They have another Saada doeling (half sister to mine) for sale!!! I want but really don't need it. . . but I want a white ivory looking one. . . but don't need it. . . I really could use another Saada doeling. . . but don't need it. . . 


Oh boy what to do. . . what to do. . . Want. . . Need. . .Timing. . .Hubby. . . Early Christmas gift? Christmas in July gift? or maybe a I am a good wifey gift?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Of course you need another goat! Who doesn't?


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

last sat. i only had 80 milk goats so i go and get 8 more milk does .yes you can use 1more . :laugh: :laugh: hlala:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Who doesn't need another goat. Go for it. An then worry about not needing one later like I do.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

I know, I know! but try to tell my hubby that right now! I really would like to have her. . . especially while I still have time to bottle feed babies too! Come late August my plate is going to be a bit fuller. How can he say no to a Saada!?!?! May have to work on him a bit.

Wow, I don't have 80 but have the feeling if I did he wouldn't notice one more!

Humm wonder if they would want a freezer lamb in exchange and just tell the hubby that the lamb altered itself. . . Goat in lambs clothing? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

:ROFL: I keep trying to tell myself the same thing! Of corse my parents won't let me get another one.... but in the spring we are selling 2 keeping 1 and buying 1..... my numbers aren't going up like I would like them to.... but I am getting new goats!!! LOL! good luck and I hope you get your little doeling that you need so bad! :wink:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

If you don't need or want her I am looking for one. Of course you have to be far away from me but...Actually I am just waiting for the breeder to contact me on who she decided to sell and so I can get my new one.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

I'd get her. Everyone needs another goat :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Or we could have the MGS support group contact you so they can help LOL!!!! Cause it looks like you have it bad!!!!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Did you honestly think a goat forum would help talk you out of buying another goat??? LOL You know we will all say buy her!

My daughter is trying to talk me into buying her another goat. She's already bought quite a few new ones this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *



Bit of Everything said:


> Did you honestly think a goat forum would help talk you out of buying another goat??? LOL You know we will all say buy her!


Yep. :wink: I mean, come on! A Saada doeling!?!?! And an ivory one to boot!? Make sure you post pictures the moment you get her home!!! And just remember, it's easier to apologize than ask for permission; if you buy the goat, just make hubby's favorite dessert and apologize profusely that you were so busy this week that you some how forgot to ask for his permission to buy one more little goat. :greengrin:

Or, barring all else, just buy the goat and ship her my way. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

LOL! Goat Song!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Hey wait I am between you and Goat Song and I said I would take her first! lol! Okay! I will behave and act my age, which we won't discuss! Sorry, you definitely need to buy her!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

ooooo yes debbie sees every goat and knows the name .


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat.*



Goat Song said:


> [quote="Bit of Everything":ankxdfj9]Did you honestly think a goat forum would help talk you out of buying another goat??? LOL You know we will all say buy her!


Yep. :wink: I mean, come on! A Saada doeling!?!?! And an ivory one to boot!? Make sure you post pictures the moment you get her home!!! And just remember, it's easier to apologize than ask for permission; if you buy the goat, just make hubby's favorite dessert and apologize profusely that you were so busy this week that you some how forgot to ask for his permission to buy one more little goat. :greengrin:

Or, barring all else, just buy the goat and ship her my way. :laugh:[/quote:ankxdfj9]

LOL :slapfloor: :ROFL: See You would think I would know better then to ask you guys but maybe it was reverse psych in order to have the nerve to ask the hubby?!?! :laugh: Oh I really want this doeling! I have her half sister and LOVE her soo much! It's just I am suppose to return to college this Fall full time working on my masters. . . and the hubby wants a new lawn mower. . . oh but this doeling would be a jaw dropper!!!! Ivory! Oh dear what to do. . .

Goat Song and Bit of Everything you two are the best/worse here :wink: so Thank you! :laugh:

Guess I better start feeding critters so I can talk to hubby when he gets home. . .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

LOL! good luck! Hope you get her!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Thanks! I hope so too! Not sure if he will float with this though since I have kinda asked for a lot lately and I am not currently working other then the farm work here. If anyone wants a freezer lamb I would get her right this second! Or some wool! I think I need to have a yard sale soon! lol Support my bad and good habit!!!

Oh me want Ivory Saada doeling!!!!!!!! Hummm already got dinner ready and washed fresh strawberries. . . worked the garden today. . . what more could he want?!?!?! hehehehe come on No Whammies!!!! (us older gals will get this comment :laugh: )


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Surely you weren't hoping a bunch of other addicts to dissuade you. Of course you need another goat, especially if you don't have one of that color yet.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

I know, I know. :laugh: But I have always wanted that color too! Well I think the hubby may have to sleep in the dog house tonight if he doesn't give me an answer yet! :laugh:

I can't really blame him as he did just set up a couple of weeks ago to get me another Great Pyrenees that we were wanting, too! It's about 4+ hours away so we had not picked it up yet. His grandpa lives close to the place so he is going to pick it up until we can make the trip there.

He did say though that we could just start letting the sheep out in the lower fields that I have to mow in order to not invest in a new mower just yet :laugh: So I would think that is close to getting a yes out of him.

Fingers Crossed I need this doeling! Please!?!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *



DDFN said:


> Goat Song said:
> 
> 
> > [quoteAnd just remember, it's easier to apologize than ask for permission; if you buy the goat, just make hubby's favorite dessert and apologize profusely that you were so busy this week that you some how forgot to ask for his permission to buy one more little goat. :greengrin:
> ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat.*



MAW said:


> You guys are such good teachers :leap:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Well I guess I should add that I could not wait that evening until he got home so I sent him a message. . . Asking "How much do you love me?"

I get a reply. . . "Why?" He gets home to dinner ready, 14 heads of broccoli washed, fresh strawberries washed, goats milked, fresh salad made. . . I mean come on what more can you ask for? Right?

Oh and today I finished push mowing (yes push mowing because I can't make the riding mowers stay happy long enough for me to mow) the lower fields. Plus push mowing helps keep me in shape I keep saying. (Now remember we are on 80 acres, but some are turnouts, some are riding areas and some are wooded, Thank goodness.) :laugh:

He told me we could probably do it, but he wanted to race this month. . . Fingers crossed that he wants a happy wifey and will still let me get her!!! If so I will go get her after getting hay this weekend. hehehe :laugh:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya. Just tell him happy wife happy life. Thats what my husband mumbles all the time!! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

^LOL!!!


----------



## LS Acres (May 21, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

I WOULD GIVE MY EYE TEETH FOR A SAADA DOE!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Fingers Crossed Fingers Crossed. HUBBY SAID YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

As of this morning at 9 am when I last talked to breeder she was still available. . . I just sent a message that we will take her! So as long as she is still available (which should be) then she is MINE!!!!!

Please Please let her be Mine!

Thank you guys. If it works out we may try to pick her up tonight or Saturday. Pictures will be posted as soon as we get some. (as long as it all works out and she didn't sale in the last 8 so hours.)

Thanks everyone!



LS Acres said:


> I WOULD GIVE MY EYE TEETH FOR A SAADA DOE!!


I know! We have her half sister we bought earlier this year and fell head over hills in love with her. So when I got an email that she was available I was hoping it would work out.

Guess we really need to get into showing now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

CONGRATS!!!!! Hope she isn't sold!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Me too! Waiting on hubby to get home now. He has to pick up some race stuff but I was hoping the breeder would get back with me and let me know if we have her or not and if we can get her tonight or have to wait. Can't wait!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Oh and FYI the Buck that she is out of his littermate sister was 1st place yearling milker at nationals (or so I am told).


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

I can't believe this we are going to pick her up now!!! It will be late when we get back but it will be worth it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Thats great!!!!!!!!!  Don't forget pics!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Thats great!!!!!!!!!  Don't forget pics!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

:ROFL: We need pictures!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

We want pic!!! We want pic!!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

OK so it is 1:30 am here. Here are two pictures for the night but tomorrow I will get better ones ok. Oh and we left her in the house with the puppy in a crate while we made her a spot for the night right. . . We came in and could not find her any where!?!?!?! I even looked under the couch right. . . I didn't think she would go and lay right next to the puppy by the crate! She did.

Oh and she is a creamy color!!! White marking on face its hard to see.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

She's beautiful!! Congrats on your newest addition!!!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

you did need her she is sweet


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

YAY!! :clap: She is adorable!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Thanks guys. She is so sweet it is unbelievable. I introduced her to my little boer last night and brought her up to the garage so they both could spend the night in separate large crates facing each other so she wouldn't be alone all night. When I was feeding this morning I let her cuddle with her german shepherd (weird choice since we have Pyrenees too) and when I was milking I let her sit in my lap. Now we are both back in the house and she is with her puppy again. . . She is part dog part goat I think! She is so quite, I keep going to check on her to see if she is ok. She is not too big on the bottle just yet so it takes some work to get her to drink. I have to put it in and hold her mouth closed on it before she decides its food.

Well she will be getting disbudded in the morning. Bless her little heart. I haven't came up with a full name just yet since the breeder was hauling hay last night. We decided when we both meet at the vets in the morning we will pick up her paper application. It was just too late last night to do all of that. So I know her mom is an Amberwood doe but not her full name just yet. Her sire is the Saada.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

She looks wonderful! Sooo cute! I bet she is a doll! How will you ever tell her she can't live in the house?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

How beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

She's lovely! Congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

She is adorable!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Congrats!! She is absolutely beautiful! And an Amberwood/Saada cross??? Wow! She's going to be an impressive milker! :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Thank you guys! We are so in love with her. She is already daddy's little girl. Her older half sister is very jealous. I will try to upload some more pictures soon. We just settled in for the night and I am making a very late dinner. . . yup it's 10:00 pm here. . .



Goat Song said:


> Congrats!! She is absolutely beautiful! And an Amberwood/Saada cross??? Wow! She's going to be an impressive milker! :thumb:


Thank you. I know! I really think I am going to have to buy a milker next year. We have 3 doelings out of 8*M lines and one senior doe is milking around 2 gallons a day. Needless to say between the current milkers and the jr does It would take me all day just to milk I think!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't Need another goat... i don't need another goat. *

Thank you!


----------

